# anyone from PA



## Buddah_99 (Aug 15, 2005)

who all here is from PA?


----------



## mtsman (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello from Central PA. Near State College.


----------



## necro (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello, I'm from northeastern PA ... near Allentown


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

Jermyn, PA

In the northeast, close to Scranton.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im near west chester
-irontom is off of 309 near perkasee i believe
-97sentragxe is in hanover
-200silvia is in coatesville with me


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

im from PA man 
27 miles north of Harrisburg 

called Millersburg


----------



## Buddah_99 (Aug 15, 2005)

wow, so mostly everyones from out east...im like, 45 mins north of Pittsburgh in a town called Butler.

i dont have a Nissan yet, but im tryin. i need to sell the neon first.

wish me luck

-Ed-


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

I WANT A NISSAN MEET UP ASAP! somewhere around philly give or take an hour. i miss my local meets in md and it dosent seem like you all have many meets if any.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pete? said:


> I WANT A NISSAN MEET UP ASAP! somewhere around philly give or take an hour. i miss my local meets in md and it dosent seem like you all have many meets if any.


when do you come up to live here for UTI. haha, i have a new UTI guy workin at my hotel


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

A meet would be sweet.


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm from Boyertown... like 10 minits from pottstown, 25 minits from Reading, and i can be at the Hess on Island Ave. in Philly in 40 minits  .


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

K2Fugative169 said:


> I'm from Boyertown... like 10 minits from pottstown, 25 minits from Reading, and i can be at the Hess on Island Ave. in Philly in 40 minits  .


you have way to much time on your hand if you know how long it take to get to the hess on Island ave.

It takes me 45minutes to get to reading, 30 to pottstown, 25 to KOP


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> when do you come up to live here for UTI. haha, i have a new UTI guy workin at my hotel


i live here now. pm me and we'll see what we can get together.


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

i only know because i went down there saturday night and i'm weird with times, i always look at the time it takes me to get places. lol.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^hahah, its cool we all do it..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lemon and i are thinking of trying to meet up sometime next week. does everyone know where the coventry mall is? we could hit the parking lot there.


----------



## plucky_white_se-r (Aug 30, 2005)

*re: anyone from pa*



Buddah_99 said:


> who all here is from PA?


i'm in horsham but moving to the malvern/wayne area in sept. 

:givebeer:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Right now I'm up in New York at college (Clarkson University).. next break is around the 28th of september, I'll be back down then.


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

Coventry Mall is almost next door, lol, i'm definately in for that.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

the have a parking lot on top of the mall dont they?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> the have a parking lot on top of the mall dont they?


they sure do. but they close it at night.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

the chain that blocks the ramp lays on the ground though


----------



## nmz787 (Aug 31, 2005)

pittsburgh here


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

are we meeting or what


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> are we meeting or what


yea. next week some time.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ok, fellas, we need to figure out a date and time so we can all meet up. Pete, since you post whore a bit more than me (which is very surprising ) you will be in charge of gettin this together, besides, you live right there. Start up a new thread if you want.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

DAMN! How did I miss this shit? :balls:

I can't believe we have such a good response. :thumbup:

The only two nights that aren't good for me are Tues (basketball) and Thurs (class), but besides that, i'm down to clown. 


Also Steve, i'll be at PSU (main) this weekend so maybe we could set up some other type of (alcohol) meet. :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

iron tom said:


> DAMN! How did I miss this shit? :balls:
> 
> I can't believe we have such a good response. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 i work this weekend, but i will definity be up there next weekend, so please feel free to PM me if you want to meet up.


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm in State College, PA now. Nice town, I love the mountain roads (but my brake rotors dont). I'd be interested in any meets


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

K-1 said:


> I'm in State College, PA now. Nice town, I love the mountain roads (but my brake rotors dont). I'd be interested in any meets


 what do you drive..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

*pottstown meetup?*

so are we going to do this? im hopeing your all friendly, i miss my local nissan guys to shot the shit with.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i thought you died, you really didnt respond bout the last one. Lets get one goin. 



Ps-let me know if you know if anyone has a 90-94 maxima for sale.. i have a co worker that wants another nissan.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

yea no kidding you let the other one die, but anyway ill of course go


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> yea no kidding you let the other one die, but anyway ill of course go


well hes dealin with a lot of shit right now.. especially with thuglife in his apt.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

heh so i've heard


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well to update you guys, right now i am talkin to my mechanic to see if i can rent his shop for a day so i can work on my car. Im sure mitch (sentra97gxe) will be there and maybe one of my honda friends as we found out you can't work in the shops at UTI onthe weekends. Pete, just let us know what you want to do.


edit: merged threads.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> well to update you guys, right now i am talkin to my mechanic to see if i can rent his shop for a day so i can work on my car. Im sure mitch (sentra97gxe) will be there and maybe one of my honda friends as we found out you can't work in the shops at UTI onthe weekends. Pete, just let us know what you want to do.
> 
> 
> edit: merged threads.


 :jawdrop: when are you doing this? i miss my car being up on a lift and wrenching the hell out of it, or atleast helping someone out. uti kinda blows for that one, you can only use the sops on saturday and you have to go threw brakes and undercar first!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pete? said:


> :jawdrop: when are you doing this? i miss my car being up on a lift and wrenching the hell out of it, or atleast helping someone out. uti kinda blows for that one, you can only use the sops on saturday and you have to go threw brakes and undercar first!


well its in the works, i am good friends with my mechanic and he knows my knowledge basis, so i am seeing if i can rent the garage, so ill keep you posted, cuz i need to do a lot of things to my car to have it mainted well enough.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> well its in the works, i am good friends with my mechanic and he knows my knowledge basis, so i am seeing if i can rent the garage, so ill keep you posted, cuz i need to do a lot of things to my car to have it mainted well enough.


If you can't get your mechanics shop we can use my parents garage like before. We got air tools now woohoo. Only saturday that don't work for me is October 22nd. However if that is the only day that works for you let me know and I'll try and rearrange my overtime that week to have saturday off.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well i know the 14th is definitly a no go for me. Ill prolly talk to my mechanic again soon and see what we can arrange maybe the end of oct.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

I guess this post is a little late, but i'm here from the Philly area. :fluffy:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

MCHNHED said:


> I guess this post is a little late, but i'm here from the Philly area. :fluffy:


nah its cool. we still haven't met


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> nah its cool. we still haven't met



What up fellas? Id probably be up for a meet even though i dont have a nissan now. Well i do, but i dont, eh too much to talk about. Steve i know your going to ask where the hell ive been. My computer was down for awhile. Im never buying a laptop again.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia said:


> What up fellas? Id probably be up for a meet even though i dont have a nissan now. Well i do, but i dont, eh too much to talk about. Steve i know your going to ask where the hell ive been. My computer was down for awhile. Im never buying a laptop again.


you know terry if you keep disappearing im gonna have to come to your house and beat your black ass. Welcome back terry, its always good to have you when you are around.


----------



## Jneedham1 (Oct 21, 2005)

Scranton here


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Does anyone know of a 240sx for sale. It doesnt need to run, the only requirement is the exterior is in good shape and the interior is "decent"


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.cars.com/go/search/fs_se...-descending|Z-19320&aff=national&aff=national


terry, i ought to come over there and beat the lazy out of you.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm taking the Maxy to PSU this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Take it easy on me. I havent been able to track down the thief who from the last time i bought one. Theres always a car one some street corner that never gets posted. Thanks though, the black one looks like a nice project car.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia said:


> Take it easy on me. I havent been able to track down the thief who from the last time i bought one. Theres always a car one some street corner that never gets posted. Thanks though, the black one looks like a nice project car.


sorry i was joking with you. But if you get one let me know, cuz you know im there to help build it up. plus there is pete? who's not far away and i believe jaralass is close too.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

I found another Nissan guy in the area. He just started working at the job. He just started a rebuild of a '71 datsun 510.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia said:


> I found another Nissan guy in the area. He just started working at the job. He just started a rebuild of a '71 datsun 510.


nice... i will have to check that out sometime. But def keep us updated on your project.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> sorry i was joking with you. But if you get one let me know, cuz you know im there to help build it up. plus there is pete? who's not far away and i believe jaralass is close too.


im always down to rip shit apart. dont know alot about ka's but if you gots an se-r im your man. :cheers:


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

200silvia...

depending on what you want to do with the car (swap or build the KA), i might have one or two for you... let me check tomorrow and i can get back to you to let you know for sure.

no matter which 240 you get eventually, if you need to know anything about KA's or 240sx's in general, i'm glad to help out.. i've worked on quite a few. amongst my friends, there's 4 240's that are being worked on right now... an S13 with a fully built (450HP+) SR20 with like $50K invested in the car, an S13 coupe with an RB25DET around 290HP, an S14 that's waiting for KA-T, and an S13 that we're buying KA-T parts for right now.. should be done in about 3 weeks or so. also 2 more S13's that are just daily drivers. we've got 3 DOHC KA's w/trans laying around for spares or parts. anything you need, just let me know. we're in pottstown, so we're fairly close too. i'll also keep looking around for a 240 other than the ones i mentioned so that you have some options... anything to get you going with a 240! haha.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Well Terry, it looks like you have NF peeps looking after you. Which means we can get this project car on the road soon so we can start taking shit apart.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Much love much love. I definitely appreciate the kind words. I just have to get back into a nissan, i dont even care which one it is. Ive got a few ideas brewing in my mind so we'll see what i come up with.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

K2Fugative169 said:


> 200silvia...
> 
> depending on what you want to do with the car (swap or build the KA), i might have one or two for you... let me check tomorrow and i can get back to you to let you know for sure.
> 
> no matter which 240 you get eventually, if you need to know anything about KA's or 240sx's in general, i'm glad to help out.. i've worked on quite a few. amongst my friends, there's 4 240's that are being worked on right now... an S13 with a fully built (450HP+) SR20 with like $50K invested in the car, an S13 coupe with an RB25DET around 290HP, an S14 that's waiting for KA-T, and an S13 that we're buying KA-T parts for right now.. should be done in about 3 weeks or so. also 2 more S13's that are just daily drivers. we've got 3 DOHC KA's w/trans laying around for spares or parts. anything you need, just let me know. we're in pottstown, so we're fairly close too. i'll also keep looking around for a 240 other than the ones i mentioned so that you have some options... anything to get you going with a 240! haha.






Good looking man! Im looking for bare bones cheap and then take it from there. How are you doing with those KA's? Are they holding the boost well? Where are you guys building these cars at? I was actually thinking about getting a coupe but truly it doesnt matter. Maybe even a CA18DET just to be different.


----------



## yuke (Nov 16, 2005)

I used to live near allentown now I'm in N.W.In. 700 miles w.


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

i'm trying to find you a cheaper car right now.. the coupe that i was thinking of is in real good shape and runs great, etc. but the kid wants to get 2400-ish since he's done a lot of restoration type work to it. i think it's a pretty good price but you said real cheap, so i'm thinking a shell or else one that turns up and someone wants to get rid of for real cheap.. which actually happens quite a bit, but none right now. 

but anyway, like youasked.. we build our stuff wherever and whenever we can. each car is personally owned and parts are put on whenever we can get money/time to work on them. my friend nick (the built SR) is good friends with Matt from import intelligence, so he's way up there.. lots of money floating around, that's how his car's so crazy.. he works on his car at the import intelligence shop so again.. that's the craziness involved. the RB25 belongs to my friend brian who is just a normal kid who swapped an RB into an ugly sand colored 89 coupe and painted the intercooler flat black so he can mess with the abundance of ricers around here. josh with the S14 is another kid who is deciding on turbo parts for his KA right now, probably taking parts off of his 750hp GSR turbo Civic hatch to build the nissan for a change of pace. brandon.. the S13 being KA-T'ed very soon is the kid i'm real good friends with and have worked on his car in his driveway with him since it was just a shell. we're both college kids who screw around with cars in our freetime. we're all in or around the pottstown area, and desperately seeking other nissan owners. haha, there are so many riced out hondas around here and it's no fun to chill with them... we're looking for people with _real_ cars to roll with. haha. 

also, no KA-T's yet, but the one we're working on right now (that S13) is going to be basic boost around 7-8 psi, probably make a solid 230 hp and 255-ish tourque from what we've heard. we'll see though.. turbo parts are in the mail.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

K2Fugative169 said:


> i'm trying to find you a cheaper car right now.. the coupe that i was thinking of is in real good shape and runs great, etc. but the kid wants to get 2400-ish since he's done a lot of restoration type work to it. i think it's a pretty good price but you said real cheap, so i'm thinking a shell or else one that turns up and someone wants to get rid of for real cheap.. which actually happens quite a bit, but none right now.
> 
> but anyway, like youasked.. we build our stuff wherever and whenever we can. each car is personally owned and parts are put on whenever we can get money/time to work on them. my friend nick (the built SR) is good friends with Matt from import intelligence, so he's way up there.. lots of money floating around, that's how his car's so crazy.. he works on his car at the import intelligence shop so again.. that's the craziness involved. the RB25 belongs to my friend brian who is just a normal kid who swapped an RB into an ugly sand colored 89 coupe and painted the intercooler flat black so he can mess with the abundance of ricers around here. josh with the S14 is another kid who is deciding on turbo parts for his KA right now, probably taking parts off of his 750hp GSR turbo Civic hatch to build the nissan for a change of pace. brandon.. the S13 being KA-T'ed very soon is the kid i'm real good friends with and have worked on his car in his driveway with him since it was just a shell. we're both college kids who screw around with cars in our freetime. we're all in or around the pottstown area, and desperately seeking other nissan owners. haha, there are so many riced out hondas around here and it's no fun to chill with them... we're looking for people with _real_ cars to roll with. haha.
> 
> also, no KA-T's yet, but the one we're working on right now (that S13) is going to be basic boost around 7-8 psi, probably make a solid 230 hp and 255-ish tourque from what we've heard. we'll see though.. turbo parts are in the mail.


We definitly need to get together soon. I live like 15 minutes from import intellegence and terry isn't far from me. Hell maybe we could even meet up at import intellegence, i have always been meaning to see what the place looks like. i have heard bout them for like 6 years now and have never been there once.



ps- Does anyone want to help me move this weekend. Im going from Coatesville to Springfield. I know terry is a maybe. Anyone else. I pay for food and drinks if people help?

pss-yes i can jack a thread, its my section bishes


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> We definitly need to get together soon. I live like 15 minutes from import intellegence and terry isn't far from me. Hell maybe we could even meet up at import intellegence, i have always been meaning to see what the place looks like. i have heard bout them for like 6 years now and have never been there once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats it i think we're going to have to shut this thread down, jk our moderaor lemon is awesome.!! Id be up for meeting up, even though im currently without a Nissan. Im def looking for a shell, hatch or coupe like i said. I think i may just start getting some parts together until i find a shell i like. I know the junkyard in Great Valley has about 5 240's there. The guy i work with may be willing to get together as well. Hes looking for ideas for engines. Hes a Mazda guy so i think hes gonna go rotary.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia said:


> Thats it i think we're going to have to shut this thread down!! Id be up for meeting up, even though im currently without a Nissan. Im def looking for a shell, hatch or coupe like i said. I think i may just start getting some parts together until i find a shell i like. I know the junkyard in Great Valley has about 5 240's there. The guy i work with may be willing to get together as well. Hes looking for ideas for engines. Hes a Mazda guy so i think hes gonna go rotary.


oh you can try to shut me down but then ill just come back and edit all your threads.


----------



## S13toS15 (Nov 18, 2005)

*hey from pa*



Buddah_99 said:


> who all here is from PA?


Hey from Hershey pa here


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

So what's up with a meet?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

iron tom said:


> So what's up with a meet?


 We really need to get one goin on soon becuase its getting cold.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Steve heres a review of the component speakers i was telling you about.
http://forum.sounddomain.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=020328#000000


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread.php?threadid=121119


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia said:


> http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread.php?threadid=121119


thanks...



OK guys if we want to do a meet before the winter comes, we need to get on this and get something worked out. so is everyone willing to get someting or do we just wait till spring time.


----------



## TWNSPIN (Nov 21, 2005)

Mount Joy Pa here... And as for a meet I'm always up and I know some other local Nissan owners who can alway go for a spin.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> OK guys if we want to do a meet before the winter comes, we need to get on this and get something worked out. so is everyone willing to get someting or do we just wait till spring time.



Yeah im thinking about doing a group buy on them. Ill see how much interest there is and what i would have to do. The components retail for $450 and the group buy would probably be more than half that.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

TWNSPIN said:


> Mount Joy Pa here... And as for a meet I'm always up and I know some other local Nissan owners who can alway go for a spin.


welcome aboard mattee Its been kind of rough gettin something going, but im still trying. So any input would be helpful



Terry, sounds good, depends on the cash at the time and if i get the new car by then


----------



## Revolvo (Oct 6, 2005)

Im from Lititz in Lancaster County.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Revolvo said:


> Im from Lititz in Lancaster County.


welcome aboard, no one is really speaking up, so i dont think there is goin to be a meet until maybe spring.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm from Media in Delaware County.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wildmane said:


> I'm from Media in Delaware County.


Where in media do you live, I live just south of springfield in Ridely Park


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Near the granite run Mall, know where that is? I know where the springfield mall is as well, been that direction many times.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wildmane said:


> Near the granite run Mall, know where that is? I know where the springfield mall is as well, been that direction many times.


yea, i live like 10 minutes from there. Im off exit one in 476 (macdade ave) and like 5 minutes from springfield mall.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow, didn't know you were so close.. 

p.s. Nifty Fifty's is the shit


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wildmane said:


> Wow, didn't know you were so close..
> 
> p.s. Nifty Fifty's is the shit


well i just moved here like two weeks ago and i haven't gone there yet, but prolly will soon.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

I just talked to wildmane and we were thinking bout doing a Auto to Manual swap prolly around late spring to early summer. If anyone can help out, we could get some food and make a day out of it. Out main problem is the lack of a garage, So if anyone knows of one we could use or would be willing to help out, i promise you will get compensated in some way. Plus this would be a great time to get to know some of your other NF members.


----------



## rb25drft (Dec 14, 2005)

*240 with rb25 swap*

i live south of pittsburgh in belle vernon
if you are looking for a nisaa 240 i have one with a rb25det swap if you 
are intrested e mail me [email protected]


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> I just talked to wildmane and we were thinking bout doing a Manual to Auto swap prolly around late spring to early summer. If anyone can help out, we could get some food and make a day out of it. Out main problem is the lack of a garage, So if anyone knows of one we could use or would be willing to help out, i promise you will get compensated in some way. Plus this would be a great time to get to know some of your other NF members.


Just realized... manual to auto? I think you meant the other way round


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wildmane said:


> Just realized... manual to auto? I think you meant the other way round


of course i did. I fixed it, ahh the joys of being a mod. Please people feel free to let us know what you think.


----------



## rb25drft (Dec 14, 2005)

*pa*

i live south in a town called belle vernon


----------



## rb25drft (Dec 14, 2005)

i have a 96 240 sx in mint shape inside and out i hae 2 engines for it and one is a ka24 with auto tranny and a rb25det skyline engine that is also a 96 
with the hole front clip plus fuel pump and drive shaft and rear end i have everything to complete the swap if you are intrested in it we can work out a price or a possible trade let me know what you think :thumbup:


----------



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

Buddah_99 said:


> wow, so mostly everyones from out east...im like, 45 mins north of Pittsburgh in a town called Butler.
> 
> i dont have a Nissan yet, but im tryin. i need to sell the neon first.
> 
> ...


Hey Ed I'm from Prospect, what kind of neon do you drive as of now? Maybe I've seen you around :thumbup: 

Hey guys, I'm about a 15 min drive from Butler in a tiny little town called Prospect :asleep:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Yaklich said:


> Hey Ed I'm from Prospect, what kind of neon do you drive as of now? Maybe I've seen you around :thumbup:
> 
> Hey guys, I'm about a 15 min drive from Butler in a tiny little town called Prospect :asleep:


isn't that strange, my roomate is from bulter. You guys have funny accents.


----------



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> isn't that strange, my roomate is from bulter. You guys have funny accents.


haha.. im actually originally from pittsburgh, so I have a good blend of both strange accents. :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Yaklich said:


> haha.. im actually originally from pittsburgh, so I have a good blend of both strange accents. :thumbup:


im sorry to hear that you are from pittsburg. One of these days you need to convert to the darkside and come to the east coast. its soo much better.


----------



## shift_redline (Dec 28, 2005)

Haha.. I'm from Philadelphia. Anyone wanna race? 
2003 Nissan 350Z... OR...... 1996 Honda Civic Coupe

Nissan Mods:
Greddy Intercooler
Vortech Twin Turbos
Port dry nitrous kit (I only use it for the purge. 10 lbs. NOS)
Brembo Brakes
Toyo tires
Sparco Lightweight Seats
Custom steering wheel
Lightweight glass for windows.


Honda Mods:
Mugen 138/0131 Motor
Toyo tires
Tein Suspension
STOP brakes
.. .thats it. lol. 


so if u wanna race... pm me.
my aim is.
dieunyamei


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

shift_redline said:


> Haha.. I'm from Philadelphia. Anyone wanna race?
> 2003 Nissan 350Z... OR...... 1996 Honda Civic Coupe
> 
> Nissan Mods:
> ...


please dont come in my section talkin shit. And i really hope you mean at the track and not on the streets, cuz i will own your post faster then you little civic can ge threw first gear.


oh and im calling :bs: on your twin turboes as Vortech only makes superchargers.


----------



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

shift_redline said:


> Honda Mods:
> *Mugen 138/0131 Motor*
> Toyo tires
> Tein Suspension
> ...


What the hell?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Yaklich said:


> What the hell?


its just him trying to sound educated. Its more BS out of this kids mouth.



Oh where in philly do you live, because a lot of us live near philly and all you are is talkin BS so far.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Actually, I bet we're all jealous of his uber-1337 nitrous pwning capabilities. We only have N/A 1.6's =(


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hell in fact, i dont think you even have a 350z. Considering you are askin others what packages to choose in the FI section.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Lemon, can't we all just dream? :thumbdwn:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wildmane said:


> Lemon, can't we all just dream? :thumbdwn:


I dont need to dream, i will e-race and of you e-bishes.


here is my car

98 200sx se

its a 1.6L rotorary.
Greddy cams and JE pistons
Vortech TT
GReddy aftercooler
Mugen Flame thrower 3" exhaust
444CC injectors
Nismo ECU



and best of all, its powered by hopes and dreams.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Here is my car:

96 200sx SE

1.6L V4

Dual Superchargers
Greddy Before, After, Outer, and Inter cooler
Garrett Tri-Turbos
2000cc injectors
OBX ECU
5" OBX Exhaust

My car will pwn yours Lemon.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wildmane said:


> Here is my car:
> 
> 96 200sx SE
> 
> ...



Hopes and Dreams own all


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

shift_redline said:


> Honda Mods:
> Mugen 138/0131 Motor
> Toyo tires
> Tein Suspension
> ...


ok there hot shot. bring your super jdm hatchback <turd box) to the track, i have a few tricks up my sleeve too. i have a rb2345dettttttt in my se-r with a 1235.7 gear ratio. man this thing hauls ass. makes 12345987450914857 HP to each wheel.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Whoa i guess i missed alot


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia said:


> Whoa i guess i missed alot


its just another reason to sign on the forums more often.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> its just another reason to sign on the forums more often.



I know! Too busy with the holidays. Im still trying to find a z car. There was actually one close to you but i wasnt too excited about extensive rust repair. I understand its an old car but i dont want to do too much work. But when i do get one restored you can bring any honda rice you want....No no let me stop, Hondas wouldnt even be worth the time of day. So yeah im still on the lookout for a 240 its just a Z model


----------



## rb25drft (Dec 14, 2005)

i'm from south of pittsburgh in a town called belle vernon 
anyone close and would like to get a meet together :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=113701

We kind of have two threads going on. Im gonna change the title of that soon.


----------

